# Feeding serpent to piranhas



## Carcharodon Carcharias (Jan 28, 2004)

I wonder if anyone had ever tried to feed piranhas a snake ? This could be a good action to film.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

there was some idiot a while back who claimed his friend fed his piranhas a snake and it was very violent


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Carcharodon Carcharias said:


> I wonder if anyone had ever tried to feed piranhas a snake ? This could be a good action to film.












this is not right, why would you think a piranha should be eating a snake?


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

i dont think its any more right then feeding them mice. They might eat snakes, im sure there are snakes in the amazon, who swim in the rivers and cross the p's path . I wouldnt do it though, for several reasons. Even if they ever do eat snakes in the wild, im sure its not often and not the best thing for them. they could also hurt the piranha and i just dont hurt my pets. Feeders are cool because they make your piranha happy imo and good for every once and a while . Just like every once in a while i will give my dog a steak bone or something, cause it makes them happy. I dont have my dog fight a racoon or something for food as a treat lol.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (Jan 28, 2004)

Innes said:


> Carcharodon Carcharias said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if anyone had ever tried to feed piranhas a snake ? This could be a good action to film.
> ...


 i do not think a piranha "should" be eating a snake. I just wonder if any1 did that and i couldn't see any difference between feeding them live fish, live mice or anything that is alive. imo all of them is brutal and also a snake would be a much more natural food for piranhas as Xtremek mantioned.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

last year, i read a thread from a member where he gave a kind of frshwater snake to his P and claiming the snake was twitching as it was being devoured. A matter of personal enjoyment of the action.

I just recommend to you to stay away from amphibians and reps.
Good luck man.


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

WOW! snakes being eaten by piranha?! It will be cool to watch it in action


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

babnoy said:


> WOW! snakes being eaten by piranha?! It will be cool to watch it in action


nice avatar







now where did I see that before?









Oh and so not cool with the snake thing


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> Carcharodon Carcharias said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if anyone had ever tried to feed piranhas a snake ? This could be a good action to film.
> ...


 read my mind


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

it will be another cool feeding video to the gallery. just do what you want its your pets bt i wouldn't do it.


----------

